# Tor Aulin (1866-1914)



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Tor Bernhard Wilhelm Aulin was born on 10 September 1866 in Stockholm and died in the nearby coastal resort of Saltsjöbaden on 1 March 1914. He was the most prominent violinist of his time in Sweden, one of the foremost conductors and a champion of chamber music. His oeuvre contains three concertante works for violin and orchestra, incidental music, songs and chamber music. In 1887 he formed the Aulin Quartet. Between 1889 and 1902 he was concert master for the Royal Court Orchestra, after which he formed and led numerous ensembles, including the Swedish Musicians' Society Orchestra (1900), the Stockholm Concert Society (1902−09), the orchestra of the Royal Dramatic Theatre (1907-09) and the Southern Sweden Philharmonic Society (1907−08). He was conductor of the Gothenburg Orchestra Society from 1909 to 1911 and became a member of the Royal Swedish Academy of Music in 1895.

*Summary list of works*
Incidental music (En stormig dag, Mäster Olof, Siste riddaren), orchestral works (Mäster Olof-svit, Gotländska danser, Svenska danser, 3 concertante works for violin and orchestra), chamber music (serenade for string quartet, violin sonata, suites for violin and piano, etc., 4 akvareller), piano music, songs (approx. 25).


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

